# TV an einer Satellitenanlage anschließen - aber mit welchem Kabel ?



## Hitcher82 (1. April 2017)

*TV an einer Satellitenanlage anschließen - aber mit welchem Kabel ?*

Guten Abend, 
ich benötige bitte Hilfe beim Anschluss. Laut Vermieter ist im Mehrfamilienhaus eine Satellitenanlage auf dem Dach. Ich habe mir also schon vorher ein SAT Kabel F-Stecker Koaxialstecker auf Koaxialkupplung gekauft und wollte es Heute anschließen.
Dann sehe ich aber das mein Kabel leider nicht in die Buchse in der Wand anzuschrauben geht. Am TV (Triple-Tuner: Sat, Kabel und DVB-T2) selbst wäre aber ein Eingang zum anschrauben des Kabels vorhanden gewesen. Der Vormieter hat zufällig sein altes Kabel liegen lassen welches ich dann anscheinend genauso benötige oder muss ich hier mit einem Adapter arbeiten? Ich finde irgendwie kein SAT Kabel welches man nur in die Wandbuchse einsteckt und das andere Ende am TV verschraubt ?!
Bin also in den Elektrofachmarkt gefahren um mir dort Hilfe zu suchen. Leider waren alle Mitarbeiter in Gesprächen und ich hatte keine Zeit weshalb ich mich selber auf die Suche gemacht habe und einen SAT-Adapter entdeckte. Den könnte ich ja eigentlich am TV anschrauben und dann ein Antennenkabel Koax Stecker > Koax Kupplung holen, oder? Da ich nicht wieder einen Fehlkauf machen möchte brauche ich also bitte euren Rat, da dort ein 10 Meter Kabel von HAMA knapp 40 € gekostet hat.

BILD 1
Buchse in der Wand

BILD 2
Das Kabel des Vormieters

BILD 3 + 4 (zeigt den Ein bzw. Ausgang)
Der Adapter der mir hilft?


----------



## coolbigandy (1. April 2017)

*AW: TV an einer Satellitenanlage anschließen - aber mit welchem Kabel ?*

kabel des vormieters passt, einfach so an den tv anschließen


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2017)

*AW: TV an einer Satellitenanlage anschließen - aber mit welchem Kabel ?*

Für eine Sat Anlage ist eigl. das coax kabel das richtige,also das mit dem innenliegenden Gewinde.Der zweite Kabel ist ein normales Antennenkabel.
Der Anschluss muss halt aussen gewinde haben logisch.
http://dein-elektriker-info.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/20130324_150328.jpg

Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist der obere für Sat kabel coax.Der müsste dann Gewinde haben.In deinem fall der untere

Da braucht es eigl. kein Adapter,es sei denn dein TV hat keinen eingebauten Sat Tuner


----------



## Hitcher82 (1. April 2017)

*AW: TV an einer Satellitenanlage anschließen - aber mit welchem Kabel ?*



coolbigandy schrieb:


> kabel des vormieters passt, einfach so an den tv anschließen



Leider kann ich das nicht dehnen auf 7 Meter die ich brauche. Komme um nen Neukauf nicht rum. ^^


----------



## Hitcher82 (1. April 2017)

*AW: TV an einer Satellitenanlage anschließen - aber mit welchem Kabel ?*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Für eine Sat Anlage ist eigl. das coax kabel das richtige,also das mit dem innenliegenden Gewinde.Der zweite Kabel ist ein normales Antennenkabel.
> Der Anschluss muss halt aussen gewinde haben logisch.
> http://dein-elektriker-info.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/20130324_150328.jpg
> 
> ...



Also habe auch noch eine 2 Monate alte Digitalbox 77-559-00 IMPERIAL T 2 IR DVB-T2 HD Receiver mit Irdeto Entschlüsselung (Freenet TV, H.265/HEVC, HDMI, Scart, USB, LAN) hier. Könnte man den nutzen? Aber dort wird es auch ohne Gewinde abgeschlossen. Auf Amazon sieht man ganz gut die Anschlüsse.


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2017)

*AW: TV an einer Satellitenanlage anschließen - aber mit welchem Kabel ?*

Das ist aber kein Satelliten  Receiver (DVB-S) sondern ein DVB-T Receiver oder sehe ich das falsch?Für DVB -T reicht ja eine Stabantenne.
Wenn du DVB-t 2 hast kannst du ja darüber erstmal schauen wenn es schon verfügbar ist an deinem Ort.Normale Hausantenne sollte dann auch gehen.
Für DVB T braucht du wiederum kein Coax Kabel.
DVB-T2 HD - offizielles Informationsportal
Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: dvb-t stabantenne: Elektronik & Foto
Hausantenne sollte aber auch gehn


----------



## Hitcher82 (1. April 2017)

*AW: TV an einer Satellitenanlage anschließen - aber mit welchem Kabel ?*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Satelliten  Receiver (DVB-S) sondern ein DVB-T Receiver oder sehe ich das falsch?



Genau. Aber müsste eigentlich ohne zusätzlichen Receiver auskommen denn laut Beschreibung vom JVC TV: Die JCV-Fernseher sind jeweils mit Triple-Tuner für DVB-T2, DVB-C und DVB-S2 ausgestattet. Damit kann der TV-Empfang sowohl terrestrisch, über Kabel oder über Satellit ohne zusätzlichen Receiver erfolgen.

Müsste ja gehen mit Kabel in die Wand und direkt in den TV. Nur wie gesagt ich finde nur SAT Kabel welche man an beiden Seiten mit einem Gewinde hat. Könnte auch den Adapter in die Wand stecken dann hätte ich ja ein Gewinde und könnte so ein Kabel nutzen oder?


----------



## Schwarzseher (1. April 2017)

*AW: TV an einer Satellitenanlage anschließen - aber mit welchem Kabel ?*

Ka. ob das klappt.Probiers einfach aus.
Für DVB-T brauchst du wie gesagt nur ein normales Antennen Kabel ohne Gewinde.
Bei Triple Tuner hast du ja die freie Auswahl wie du jetzt gucken möchtest.Das Technische Equippment dafür hast du ja.
Sieht aber nicht so aus als ob das passen würde.


----------

